# Cytogainer or Serious Mass



## Kavka (Jun 7, 2006)

Which do you think is better and why??


----------



## TaylorsNutrition (Jun 7, 2006)

Here's some nutritional info if anyone wants to giver their thoughts.

http://www.taylorsnutrition.com/index.php?target=products&product_id=1774

http://www.taylorsnutrition.com/index.php?target=products&product_id=1776


----------



## Bajenman88 (Jun 8, 2006)

Um, so you have to buy a new tub every 2 days?  I think not, just eat food in my opinion.  Serving size: 2 Scoops  -  Servings per container:  8  -  For best results take three times daily.


----------



## Flakko (Jun 8, 2006)

If you really skinny and wanna gain weight quick, go with Serious Mass, if you want to add extra calories, but not too many and some creatine go with Cytogainer.


----------



## Kavka (Jun 9, 2006)

Will both give me mass in muscles?? or should i go with cyto becuase it has creatine??


----------



## scbz01602 (Jun 9, 2006)

Your sort of missing the point.

What these shakes are, are merely calorie dense powders. The same calories found in food - for much cheaper (and for the most part, more healthy).

Breaking down a common weight gainer:
600 calories (9 calories from a gram of fat, 4 calories from a gram of carb or protein)
10g grams of fat
60g of carbs
40g of protein

My math is most likely way off, but what I'm trying to convey is that the nutrient breakdown is the SAME thing as the normal foods we eat. Just these are in powder form, and have a rediculously high price tag on it. Often the carbs used are of the low end as well (Cytogainer has been raved to contain good carbs though).

It will require a bit more effort, but to create your OWN calorie dense shakes would mean hundreds of dollars saved. Also, it is most likely more healthier. Again, the low end carbs often used in those shakes add fat quickly (high amounts of sugar carbs or whatever, adding MASS but not necessarily muscle mass).

Try a quick an easy shake such as this:
Whey powder, two servings.... or 40g of protein
1 decently sized banana, or two if you really want to
Two servings of old fashioned oats (not quick oats)
This shake most likely has more calories, more protein, and more carbs than the other shakes you were considering. It comes with a fraction of the cost as well, along with the satifaction that you know what you are putting in your shaker.

That is a quick one I just threw together, and you would need to adjust to your body weight and muscle weight. But that is the general idea behind these kind of shakes - build your own...

Another thing to look into is rice cakes. My carb source lately has been rice cakes, and I have loved it. GoPro got me into waxy maize starch, which seems awesome, which I will also be giving a go in my PWO shake.


----------



## musclepump (Jun 11, 2006)

Serious Mass will always get my nod.


----------



## scbz01602 (Jun 11, 2006)

musclepump said:
			
		

> Serious Mass will always get my nod.



it would if you're lazy!


----------



## musclepump (Jun 12, 2006)

scbz01602 said:
			
		

> it would if you're lazy!


 
And, even though I'm not, it still is my favorite.


----------



## apast9085 (Jun 13, 2006)

cytogainer focuses more on taste not nutrition so i would go with serious mass


----------

